# 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a turbo kit, that would work in a 2008 jetta 2.5l i-5?


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*

nope, no such thing. no 5cyl turbo kit, no c2, no lnt, no nothing. nope, never gonna happen. ever.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*

i would have to assume by your post count that you are new here. please take some time and look at the forum you are reading and posting on. there are many topics that you are asking and they have already been discussed and answered. please. also please take note of the search function located at the top right of your screen. please use that feature also. it is magic.... you will gain allot of wisdom from this feature.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_i would have to assume by your post count that you are new here. please take some time and look at the forum you are reading and posting on. there are many topics that you are asking and they have already been discussed and answered. please. also please take note of the search function located at the top right of your screen. please use that feature also. it is magic.... you will gain allot of wisdom from this feature. 

yes^^^ 
OP, now you are becoming annoying with your questions. you first asked how you can get horsepower on your jetta, now you are asking about turbo kits. 
you need to OPEN your eyes and read and talk less. just like in real life, listen with your ears, not your mouth....well, here you should listen with your eyes, and not with your keyboard. all of these subjects have been covered relentlessly on this board. JUST LOOK.
if you dont see it on the first page, use the dang search, thats why it is there.


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (travis3265)*

OK! SORRY! I WONT POST ANYMORE


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skyline513* »_OK! SORRY! I WONT POST ANYMORE

Welcome to the snake pit. Vortex works a bit like a library: it has most of the information you need already on the shelves and the librarians will happily snap at you for bothering them.


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

^lol the truth, ignore the *******s who constantly snap, this bored doesn't get as much action as like the mkv forum, so me and a couple of others will usually help u out


----------



## xjman (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.ngpracing.com/Merch...mance
25 seconds on Google and viola there it is


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (xjman)*

Hey thanks! I looked on google too, but found nothing. Thanks again!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_^lol the truth, ignore the *******s who constantly snap, this bored doesn't get as much action as like the mkv forum, so me and a couple of others will usually help u out


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Welcome to the snake pit. Vortex works a bit like a library: it has most of the information you need already on the shelves and the librarians will happily snap at you for bothering them.

you guys signed up less than a year ago....give it some time, haha.


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (travis3265)*

yea... but they are actually nice. there are others who aren't so nice at responding to posts


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
you guys signed up less than a year ago....give it some time, haha.









Oh I don't have a problem with it, I just explained it in an overly blunt way for comedic effect. Vortex is great. I've learned a ton and gone to some great G2G's.


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Yeah, the funny thing is that it takes as much time to be a dork as it does to just help.
Sometimes you have to be creative with searches. Start with what you know to call an item or topic, read what comes up and then search again with something you've read from what you found. Kind of a Vortex of information (no pun intended.)


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

i personally think the vortex search engine stinks, but then i think of how much stuff is on here and realize, hey its probably the best it can be
i have started to get alot better at finding the "hard topics"


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

once you get used to the search, its awesome. you can search by posting ID, topic title, words within a thread and dont forget to search archived topics and not just recent....its amazing how much information is in there. its not the biggest forum in the world for no reason.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3656458
C2 FTW!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (1_BADHARE)*

just get a chip


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (skyline513)*

We also offer the C2 Stage 1 & 2 2.5 turbo systems and we're happy to answer any questions you might have.
Check here for some vids:
http://www.1552v2.com/blog/18.html


----------



## jason.smeall (Oct 11, 2004)

There are actually a few places offering turbo kits for your 2.5L now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (jason.smeall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason.smeall* »_There are actually a few places offering turbo kits for your 2.5L now 

I know there are some in the works, but who besides C2 has one on the market as of now?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know there are some in the works, but who besides C2 has one on the market as of now?

haha, you already know the answer to that one you sneaky mofo. in case anyone else doesnt...no one.


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Welcome to the snake pit. Vortex works a bit like a library: it has most of the information you need already on the shelves and the librarians will happily snap at you for bothering them.

that's right. he would never survive in the mkIII forums LOL!


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (Toiletcar)*

Lol! Thanks everyone for their help! I never thought turbos would be so expensive! I think im just going to trade in my car for a Wolfsburg edition Jetta, or hopefully GLI Fahrenheit! I think it will end up being cheaper than putting a turbo in my existing car


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skyline513* »_Lol! Thanks everyone for their help! I never thought turbos would be so expensive! I think im just going to trade in my car for a Wolfsburg edition Jetta, or hopefully GLI Fahrenheit! I think it will end up being cheaper than putting a turbo in my existing car

the mkVs are way more expensive then other gens. i could buy a stage I turbo kit for my VR6 and make 250 whp @ 6psi and only spend $2,800. i want to turbo the 2.5, but don't want to void my warranty yet.


----------



## xjman (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skyline513* »_Lol! Thanks everyone for their help! I never thought turbos would be so expensive! I think im just going to trade in my car for a Wolfsburg edition Jetta, or hopefully GLI Fahrenheit! I think it will end up being cheaper than putting a turbo in my existing car

If I remember correctly you leased it. I highly doubt they would let you turn it in already. Unless they are bending you over the counter with early termination fees, and other crap. 
So, all in all it would probably be less expensive to just buy the turbo kit, even less expensive to not do a turbo and put an intake and exhaust on it.
I would also like to add that at 16 I personally feel you need more driving experience before bolting on a bunch of HP boosting parts and letting loose upon the population.


_Modified by xjman at 6:18 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (xjman)*

lol! You have a very good point! And yes, it is a lease. I talked to a dealer and they said that i could trade my lease to another person without any fees. Then i would start a new lease on a wolfsburg or used gli. But your absolutely right. I really dont need the extra power


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*

I also want the wolfsburg because it has more hp, but not that much. Then i wouldn't have to spend money modding it. It also comes with a body kit, 17 in rims, and a spoiler


----------



## xjman (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*

Your profile says you are 16. I didn't realize that they would lease a car to someone younger than 18.
What ever route you choose I think you are fine with the SE.


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (xjman)*

They dont. and i am 16. Im leaseing it though my dad. I just pay him the lease payment every month. And i think i am going to stay with the se.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (skyline513)*

ok i have found a turbo kit that is 4,500 bucks at ngpracing.com they have a new layout now so i cant find it lol .. but the horsepower gain is too 250 whp so not bad, but expensive....i am thinking about doin the STS Turbo... 2 grand cheaper and it is remote = keeping engine MUCH cooler


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (kirtster)*

Sick!! That is a HUGE hp boost!! But your right, very expensive. The cheaper one doesnt sound too bad though. Do you think that it will affect the engine in any negative ways? Like when some people i have talked to installed an air intake, the check engine light will turn on. If you do decide to put it in, let me know how it works!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 2.5 liter i-5 turbo kit (kirtster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirtster* »_ok i have found a turbo kit that is 4,500 bucks at ngpracing.com they have a new layout now so i cant find it lol .. but the horsepower gain is too 250 whp so not bad, but expensive....i am thinking about doin the STS Turbo... 2 grand cheaper and it is remote = keeping engine MUCH cooler









http://www.c2motorsports.net/s....aspx



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:13 AM 4-11-2008_


----------

